# calling in sick



## essrmo (May 2, 2007)

what are some good excuses for calling in sick.
got a call today from a long time employee, went like this

" can't come in today, my cat was sedated and i have to stay home and babysit it." 

:laughing:


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

Grandma died. Again


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Kid missed the bus, so I decided to stay at home with him/her today.
Didn't have gas money to get to work.
Wife/girlfriend wanted me to stay home today.
I was up too late last night and needed to sleep today.
I'm just not feeling up to it today.


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

"My girlfriends dog died, I need to stay home and take care of her"


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

I can't come in Ive got explosive diarrhea and you wouldn't want me there anyway!


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> I can't come in Ive got explosive diarrhea and you wouldn't want me there anyway!


Did I work for you once?:w00t:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Bkessler said:


> I can't come in Ive got explosive diarrhea and you wouldn't want me there anyway!


That sort of thing falls into the "too much information" category. A simple, "I'm sick today, but I expect to be in tomorrow", will suffice. 

Years back, my neighbor had a house fire and the fire department shuffled us out of our house also while they put it out. I didn't get much sleep that night, and had to call off for that next day. I'm not sure if they believed me or not.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Border patrol won't let me back in the country and I can't swim...give me a few more days


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Went to the post office last night ater work and there on the wall was my picture! I called the police to report it and then...................


----------



## marc (Mar 18, 2005)

essrmo said:


> what are some good excuses for calling in sick.
> got a call today from a long time employee, went like this
> 
> " can't come in today, my cat was sedated and i have to stay home and babysit it."
> ...



Do your guys work every Sunday?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

marc said:


> Do your guys work every Sunday?


It is illegal to work here on sundays


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

rbsremodeling said:


> It is illegal to work here on sundays


I know MD had blue laws up until not too long ago. DC still has blue laws? Can you shop for groceries on a Sunday, for instance?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

MD I don't know what blue laws are:blink: But you can't do construction work on sundays and mon-sat are 7-7. People got tired of jack hammers early in the am waking them up

Looked up blue law. Don't think that was the reason. I just think people got tired of the banging all the time. During the boom guys work 24/7 just think HO'S got tired off the constant noise


----------



## essrmo (May 2, 2007)

Jason W said:


> "My girlfriends dog died, I need to stay home and take care of her"


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 



marc said:


> Do your guys work every Sunday?


yes, he's a bouncer and a red haired stepson by common law. he has worked for me for many years. his truck is in my driveway awaiting an engine transplant. engine is in my garage. today was the day i was gonna help him swap it in until he called with the excuse about the cat. :laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

My Hemorrhoids are acting up.


----------



## dutchlegacy (Feb 29, 2008)

my back hurts. 

I think everybody in the business has a back-ache, chief.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

dutchlegacy said:


> my back hurts.


"So does mine. I've been carrying your sorry butt all week." :laughing:


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

It snowed last night, and will take me most of the day to shovel my way out. (mind you this guy drove an F250 with 38" tires on it, and lived alone)

The tires in my jeep froze to the driveway last night.


And the all time best.... can't come in, I got a "thing".


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> "So does mine. I've been carrying your sorry butt all week." :laughing:


I was commenting on how tired I was Thursday afternoon back at the office. My helper helper was commenting on my "old age" so I said " Of course I'm tired - been carrying you all day!"

The boss enjoyed that...


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

A couple of reasons I have heard for calling out "sick":

"I had too much to drink last night" - at least he was honest... 

"I woke up tired" - This is still a standing joke between myself and the others who heard that one....


----------



## nap (Jan 27, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> It is a law here in DC and is enforced. It will get you a 2k fine. I have done it before, been caught and fined :whistling


 
http://dcra.dc.gov/dcra/lib/dcra/in...s/residents_guide_to_illegal_construction.pdf

right hand column near the top does speak to this. I cannot find the actual statute that restricts it but...


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

One of my married guys failed to show up for work on a Monday 3-4 years ago. I called him Monday evening and got a story about a party at his house that started on Friday and it ended on Monday. Without going into details, his wife had a few girlfriends over and everyone got really drunk and friendly. The story was so good that all I could do was ask him if he was showing up on Tuesday. I use to have another guy with a wife that had similar parties but he showed up to work 6 days a week.


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

nap said:


> I know you speak in jest but a friend of mine actually did call off one night . Didn't give much of a reason.
> 
> the next night I was talking with him and he explained that he and the wife were a bit "amorous" shall we say and her hip became dislocated and he had to take her the hospital.
> 
> I really believe him because he is not they kind of guy that would ever say anything like that unless it was true. He was a bit reserved kind of guy and he was very red with embarrassment.


Hmm, since we are going down this route. I had a friend who rang in sick one day however he needed to specify a reason other than just 'being sick', his lame excuse? A herniated testicle due a bicycle seat mishap.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

***


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

samthedog said:


> Hmm, since we are going down this route. I had a friend who rang in sick one day however he needed to specify a reason other than just 'being sick', his lame excuse? A herniated testicle due a bicycle seat mishap.


Sounds pretty painful, could be legit. I might have to try that one some day. :thumbup:


----------



## ameliapearn (Jun 3, 2008)

> "I had too much to drink last night"


Yup, done that, but only after the age of 35. Somehow in my earlier years I was much more responsible. Go figure.

One early Sunday morning, when i was 34, I had to call my college Statistics professor and leave him a message that I couldn't take the final exam the next day. My excuse: "My water broke." :whistling


----------



## LaurieC (Mar 18, 2008)

wallmaxx said:


> WTF?
> 
> Back in 90 or 91 I worked *Christmas Day* in N Houston, TX, just to get to a good stopping point.
> 
> ...Texas is good like that. Work is your business.


So in Texas you can work all day on Sunday, but you can't buy beer or Liquor? Doesn't sound like fun to me.


----------



## counter top guy (Jan 18, 2008)

The worst one I had was on the day b4 a c. o. and I thought my guy was on site finishing up. At 3 pm he called and said he couldn't come in that day.....of course I was thinking shouldn't you call at the beginning of the day not the end. I worked until 9:30 to be ready for the co. Later he told me he thought the cops were following him on a big drug run so he holed up at a freinds house all day. He never worked for me again


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

One of my grandpa's co-workers at Navajo Tractor in Farmington, NM didn't call in sick one day but he was in a horribly bitchy mood all day. My grandpa finally asked him why he had such a bad attitude all day.

"You would too if you had grabbed the Ben Gay instead of the KY Jelly last night."


----------

